# Für ihren Anruf, drücken sie die 1...?



## immo2 (20 Februar 2005)

Da ich wegen ner Dialergeschichte schonmal hier bin will ich euch diesen Vorfall auch mal nicht vorenthalten:

Mir selbst ist's noch nicht passiert, bis jetzt erzählte mir nur meine Mutter davon:

Also seit ein paar Tagen passiert es wiederholt, daß das Tel. klingelt und eine Computerstimme sagt. "Für ihren Anruf drücken sie die 1". Sonst nix - was kann das denn schon wieder für ne Abzocke sein?


----------



## Antidialer (20 Februar 2005)

Das klingt fast nach der R Gesprächs Masche.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt fast nach der R Gesprächs Masche.


Nur, wer soll dabei profitieren, (cui bono?)  derjenige,   der R-Talksereien absetzt, hat nichts davon 
(außer eventuell jemanden zu ärgern) 

es müßte dann schon jemand sein, der als Provider agiert....

j.


----------



## Lumumba (21 Februar 2005)

Kann das eine Verbindung zu 0190 sein...? Ähnlich wie bei den "Gewinnanrufen", bei denen auch zum drücken der Taste 1 motiviert wird...!?


----------



## wibu (21 Februar 2005)

Normalerweise nicht, weil es sich um einen ankommenden Ruf handelte.
Vielleicht kommt ja nach dem Drücken der "1" noch etwas, was man nur mit "ja" beantworten kann. Dann wären wir wieder bei den R-Gesprächen oder vielleicht bei einem Abo.
Sch..ß Kaffeesatzleserei.

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise nicht, weil es sich um einen ankommenden Ruf handelte.


... sagen wir mal genauer: "Legaler Weise nicht" ...

Technisch spricht m.E. nichts dagegen, dass ein 0190-Nummernbetreiber einen Nutzer per R-Call anruft und um Annahmebestätigung bittet - wird bestätigt, kommt der Kontakt zu 0190-Preisen zu Stande.


----------

